# Detroit Shocks' Disdain for Lisa Leslie



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Normally I am not one for rubbing it in after the game, but if anyone in the WNBA world deserves it, it is Lisa Leslie (ok, and Tameka Dixon)

Stuart

http://www.detnews.com/2003/shock/0309/17/e06-273931.htm



> Shock defense stymies Leslie By Joanne C. Gerstner / The Detroit News
> 
> AUBURN HILLS -- The Shock were partying in their locker room at The Palace, foamy champagne and beer bottles held aloft, when the image of Sparks starting center Lisa Leslie appeared on the TVs.
> 
> ...


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

They hate her and the Sparks because they talk alot of ish. I hate Cooper "we got something's for Bill Laimbeer's ***" yea a championship..


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I am glad Detroit is talking back to the almighty DIVA from Hell....

I hope she has learned a little humility - but that will happen when hell freezes over.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> I am glad Detroit is talking back to the almighty DIVA from Hell....
> 
> I hope she has learned a little humility - but that will happen when hell freezes over.


I think it'll make her think about it a little bit at the very least. To say that no one can stop you, then have the Shock shut you down, all the while getting lit up for double the amount of points by the opposing teams center... well, I hope Lisa Leslie's done chewing the foot in her mouth because crow is for dessert.

Stuart


----------

